# Make the Rainbow Sheep an emote



## scared sheep (Feb 18, 2018)

We should have the rainbow sheep gif as an emote





A mid-internet Deviant Art classic, it's fun, bouncy, and there is absolutely no reason why it shouldn't be included. We can put it in the junk section. Also I want it for reasons.

Thank you for listening to my Ted Talk.



This is actually a serious request though, can we please include it? It'd be fun~

Look it's already transparent too


----------



## The Fool (Feb 18, 2018)

fuck it, I desperately want to say no but I can't


----------



## scared sheep (Feb 18, 2018)

The Fool said:


> fuck it, I desperately want to say no but I can't


No one can resist the bouncy sheep!


----------



## BV 937 (Feb 19, 2018)

"It's starting to look a lot like tumblr!"


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Feb 19, 2018)

i can't imagine basing certain features of KF on what was popular on deviantart in 2008 being the best idea


----------



## Super Collie (Feb 19, 2018)

If we add this bullshit then I demand that we also add the Bad Dragon Chance toy as a long horizontal emote, plus the :3 emote from the Movie Night chatroom.


----------



## scared sheep (Feb 20, 2018)

timecop said:


> i can't imagine basing certain features of KF on what was popular on deviantart in 2008 being the best idea


:sheepplz:



Super Collie said:


> If we add this bullshit then I demand that we also add the Bad Dragon Chance toy as a long horizontal emote, plus the :3 emote from the Movie Night chatroom.


I agree with the bad dragon one. Would need to know more about the latter. But yes, definitely add a Bad Dragon emote.


----------



## Super Collie (Feb 20, 2018)

scared sheep said:


> I agree with the bad dragon one. Would need to know more about the latter. But yes, definitely add a Bad Dragon emote.



It's just an edit of the existing set of Chris emotes (  ) except he's making a :3 face. It's from the old set of emotes, so if we get it we'll probably have to ask @Spelling Bee to make a new one to match our current set.


----------



## scared sheep (Feb 20, 2018)

Super Collie said:


> It's just an edit of the existing set of Chris emotes (  ) except he's making a :3 face. It's from the old set of emotes, so if we get it we'll probably have to ask @Spelling Bee to make a new one to match our current set.


I'd dig that.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Feb 22, 2018)

You’ve been a pretty cool person OP. I hope this works in your favor.


----------



## scared sheep (Mar 20, 2018)

I shall continue my campaign for this. The rainbow sheep emote would add a fun, playful expression for fun, playful threads. We currently lack such a lighthearted emote. It would fill a hole we currently have. Long live the rainbow sheep emote.

:sheepplz:


----------



## IV 445 (Mar 21, 2018)

it's so retardely cute I'd love to implement it


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 21, 2018)

>bouncy sheep is a Deviantart classic

I remember the llamas that were popular at one point, but I can't say I remember the sheep.


----------



## scared sheep (Mar 21, 2018)

Hortator said:


> it's so retardely cute I'd love to implement it


Yessssssss



Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> >bouncy sheep is a Deviantart classic
> 
> I remember the llamas that were popular at one point, but I can't say I remember the sheep.


It was part of the whole :plz: icon emote craze.

The best emote.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 21, 2018)

scared sheep said:


> It was part of the whole :plz: icon emote craze.
> 
> The best emote.



I was around in the :plz: era, but I cannot for the life of me remember a sheep.


----------



## scared sheep (Mar 21, 2018)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> I was around in the :plz: era, but I cannot for the life of me remember a sheep.


https://addmedia.deviantart.com/art/Rainbow-Sheep-511803788
We gotta dude.

We gotta add it.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Mar 21, 2018)

hello yes null I'd like to report a bug, the sheep isn't an emote yet


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 27, 2018)

timecop said:


> i can't imagine basing certain features of KF on what was popular on deviantart in 2008 being the best idea



both sites are autistic and distracted easily by something shiny.



Super Collie said:


> If we add this bullshit then I demand that we also add the Bad Dragon Chance toy as a long horizontal emote, plus the :3 emote from the Movie Night chatroom.



If I was in charge of implementing bullshit emotes on the forum there would be so much autism filed in the junk section


----------

